# Places to buy Zoanthids and others



## Phormium (Dec 28, 2012)

So I am ready to start introducing livestock to my 75 gal tank and I've been looking all over the Internet to try and find places that sell things I might be interested in. I already know that I want some certain Zoanthids/Palythoas and some softies (as I am doing a colour-themed tank) and some Dendrophyllia, Duncan and, well I just don't know yet what elese.
This has probably been talked about in the past, but I'm just wondering where/how people normally shop and browse. What options are there? Oceanic Corals, Fragbox, Fragalot, Fragcave, J+L, BigShowFrags, MadJelly Corals. Does anyone have any opinions on this or have I already answered my own question?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Zoas n palys, especially nice color ones, are damn expensive at JL n some other LFS. Online frags are risky sometimes. You never know what you will be getting even they are WYSIWYG. I have only dealt with Fragalot n Fragbox. If I'm gonna do another Group Buy, Fragbox will be my choice.

The cheapest way though (if you're not in a rush) is to get them through members. Lot of us are crazy zoas n paly collectors. Just post a LF and see what's out there...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

<<< crazy zoa and paly colector 


frag box gets my vote im hoping for another gb soon !


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent...


----------

